# Über die Kommunikation mit VDSF-Verbänden



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November

*Über die Kommunikation mit VDSF-Verbänden​* 

Am 22. September habe ich sämtliche Internetseiten der VDSF-Landesverbände nach Informationen über die Fusion abgesucht.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass dort nichts, oder zumindest nichts aktuelles über das Geschehen um die Fusion zu lesen war. 

Am 23. September habe ich  alle Landesverbände des VDSF privat und ohne Bezug zum, sowie ohne Auftrag vom, AB per Mail, unter Nennung meines vollen Namens, angeschrieben.  

Das Anschreiben lautete wie folgt: 

Guten Tag, 

ich möchte gerne wissen, wann man auf Ihrer Homepage die neuesten Informationen zum Stand der Fusion finden kann. Oder findet diese ohne Sie statt, bzw. werden Sie nicht davon betroffen?

Weiter bitte ich Sie mir mitzuteilen, wie Sie Ihre Mitglieder informiert haben. Wie Sie wissen, ist die Frist für die Rückantworten sehr kurz.


Vielen Dank

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Hintergrund war, zu verifizieren wie die Landesverbände mit solchen Anfragen umgehen und wie die Fusion nach außen kommuniziert wird. Darüber hinaus sollten dabei Erkenntnisse gewonnen werden, in wie weit die Landesverbände selber in das Geschehen eingebunden sind, bzw. wie deren Kenntnisstand in Sachen Fusion ist.  

Die eingegangenen Antworten werden in anderer Angelegenheit ebenfalls geprüft und mit anstehenden Maßnahmen abgeglichen. Dazu aber später mehr. 

Hier geht es nun darum, Euch einen Überblick über die Informationspolitik der VDSF Landesverbände zu geben. Aus rechtlichen Gründen werden die antwortenden Personen aus den jeweiligen Präsidien nicht genannt, außerdem dürfen die Antworten nur auszugsweise als Zitate veröffentlicht werden.  


*LSFV Schleswig-Holstein e.V.* 

Die Antwort kam am gleichen Tag. 

wie Sie wissen erfolgt die von Ihnen angesprochene Fusion zwischen den Bundesverbänden VDSF und DAV. Insofern stammen die Informationen dazu auch direkt von diesen Verbänden an die Mitgliedsvereine…..

Es ist sicherlich nicht falsch, wenn ich sage, daß das Mitteilungsblatt des VDSF, die AFZ-Fischwaid, mindestens seit 2009 laufend die geplante Fusion thematisiert. Daher hat der Informationsstand unsere Mitgliedsvereine auch in die Lage versetzt, schon auf der Hauptversammlung 2009 einen auf die Fusion gerichteten Beschluß einstimmig zu fassen…….

Wenn Ihrerseits noch konkrete Fragen bestehen sind wir gerne bereit, weitergehende Auskünfte zu erteilen……

Ich hatte noch konkrete Fragen. 

Wie bekannt wurde, hat es zwischen DAV und VDSF erhebliche Gegensätze gegeben, die eine Fusion nicht zuließen. Wenn jetzt plötzlich doch Einigkeit erzielt wurde bedeutet das, dass mindestens eine Partei ganz erheblich von Ihren Grundsätzen abgewichen sein muss. Mich würde dringend interessieren, ob dieses nachgeben von Seiten des VDSF geschah und in wie weit nachgegeben wurde.…..

Die AFZ-Fischwaid kann nur schwerlich aktuell über die Fusionsverhandlungen berichten, da diese bestenfalls mit mindestens monatlichem Nachlauf berichten kann……

Mein wichtigstes Anliegen bleibt jedoch die Frage, in wie weit der VDSF in den Verhandlungen seine Standpunkte aufgegeben hat…….

Die Antwort kam am 4.10. 

Ihre Fragen sollten wegen des geringen Bezuges zu unserem Landesverband eher direkt an den VDSF gestellt werden. Lediglich zu der Frage, ob der LV direkt informiert wurde und seinerseits seine Mitglieder informiert hat, kann ich berichten, daß der LV zu jeder Zeit ausführlich und unmittelbar vom VDSF-Präsidenten schriftlich über die jeweiligen Sachstände unterrichtet wurde. Die Mitglieder des LV hatten ebenfalls stets aktuellen Kenntnisstand……

Es hat sich daher aus meiner Sicht zwischenzeitlich nichts Relevantes getan, das vom ursprünglichen Vorhaben und von der Beschlußlage derartig abwich, daß es einer neuen Beteiligung der Mitglieder oder gar eines neuen Beschlusses bedurft hätte……

*Anlaß für Sorge über eine Aufgabe wesentlicher Grundsätze des VDSF besteht nicht* …..

.


*VDSF LV Süd- und Ostsachsen* 

Bis heute gab es keine Antwort. Der Versuch, telefonisch jemanden zu erreichen scheiterte, der Anruf wurde nicht entgegen genommen. 


*LV Berlin-Brandenburg e.V.* 

Die Antwort kam sehr freundlich und ausführlich am 26.9.  

Zitate: 

Wir haben vorläufig nicht vor, den Sachstand der Vereinigungsbemühungen 
der beiden Verbände auf der website unseres Landesverbands zu 
beschreiben, da auf den Seiten der beiden Bundesverbände dazu umfassend 
berichtet wird……


Der VDSF LV 
Berlin-Brandenburg e.V. hat sich bereits auf seiner 
Delegiertenversammlung 2009 die Zustimmung seiner Mitglieder zur 
Aufnahme von "Vereinigungsgesprächen" mit dem Landesanglerverband Berlin 
geben lassen…...


Vernünftigerweise haben wir unsere Verhandlung momentan unterbrochen, da 
für uns unerwartet plötzlich von einigen Landesverbänden des DAV 
Bedenken geäußert und diese über die Medien ("Blinker" usw.) verbreitet 
wurden……


Die Mitglieder unseres Landesverbands haben uns als Präsidium 
beauftragt, die Gespräche zu führen und werden bei vernünftigem Konsens 
auch ihre Zustimmung mit großer Mehrheit nicht verweigern. Sie werden 
und wurden von uns in den Delegiertenversammlungen und auch in unserer 
Verbandszeitschrift "Der Angelfischer" umfassend informiert und zeigen 
deutlich, dass sie eine Vereinigung der Verbände im Land Berlin positiv 
bewerten…...


Ich hoffe, meine kurz gehaltene Antwort erfüllt Ihre Erwartungen. Sollte 
da nicht so sein, so stehe ich zur Beantwortung weiterer Fragen auch 
weiterhin zur Verfügung.


Da habe ich gleich nachgefragt. 


Sehr geehrter Herr …….,

zunächst möchte ich mich recht herzlich für die konkrete und fundierte Stellungnahme bedanken.
Ihre Worte zeige mir, dass Sie sich tatsächlich intensiv mit dem Thema Fusion beschäftigen…...



Ich kann Ihre Sorgen und Absichten sehr gut nachvollziehen, gleichwohl wir das aus einer anderen Perspektive betrachten. Uns ist sowohl die angelpolitische Ausrichtung des VDSF Bundesverbandes, dessen sehr mangelhafte Informationspolitik, und auch die plötzliche Einvernehmlichkeit zwischen den Herren Markstein und Mohnert sehr suspekt. Auch dass nach dem neuesten Satzungsentwurf die Autonomie der Landesverbände zumindest eingeschränkt wird, oder werden kann, lässt uns zweifeln ob diese Fusion wirklich die gute Sache ist, als welche sie propagiert wird……


Man kann, Nein muss, feststellen, dass der Verlauf der Fusionsverhandlungen nicht dem entspricht, was man zwischen zwei fusionswilligen  Bundesverbänden eigentlich erwarten sollte. Die Wiederaufnahme der Verhandlungen nach der Aussetzung wegen unüberbrückbarer Gegensätze, der Intervention dreier Landesverbände, die im Prinzip die Hausaufgaben der beiden Präsidenten gemacht haben, und die kurz darauf verkündete, wundersame Einigkeit der beiden Verbandspräsidenten kann dazu gereichen, das ganze als Possenspiel anzusehen……


Eine Fusion aus rein taktischen Gründen, ohne einvernehmliche Vision, ohne die Überzeugung, gemeinsam auf Bundesebene eine starke Vertretung für die Angelfischerei in Deutschland zu sein, eine von Misstrauen, Widersprüchen und spontanen Gesinnungswandeln geprägte Fusion ist keine gute Basis…...

Man darf konstatieren, dass die Anteilnahme und Wahrnehmung von Anglern und Vereinen an diesem Geschehen wohl kräftig unterschätzt wurde. Das mag dem Umstand geschuldet sein, dass in der Vergangenheit angelpolitische Vorgänge hauptsächlich in den Präsidien auf Interesse stießen, während sich Angler und Vereine überwiegend nicht eingebracht haben…….


Die Welt ist in stetigem Wandel und das moderne Medium Internet versorgt eine breite Masse mit Informationen unterschiedlichster Qualität. Das macht die Informationsflüsse leichter und die Geschehnisse transparenter. Und zwar sowohl für die Befürworter der Fusion, als auch für Gegner und Skeptiker. Und letztere bedienen sich des Internets nach allen Regeln der Kunst, während die Verbände Wirkung und Einfluss des Internets wohl noch immer unterschätzen…….



Die Antwort kam postwendend 


Mir ist daher unverständlich, wie sich einige Medienvertreter und natürlich auch Angler, auf die Präsidenten der Verbände "einschiessen" konnten. Nach bundesdeutschem Vereinsrecht ist der Präsident beileibe kein "Kaiser", sondern seinen Mitgliedern verpflichtet. Denn die Mitgliederversammlungen (Delegiertenversammlung oder Verbandsausschuss) sind unstrittig das stärkste Organ eines jeden Vereins. Somit handelt jeder Vorstand oder Präsident stets nur im Auftrage seiner Mitglieder und ist in vollem Umfang berichtspflichtig. Das gilt also auch für die Präsidenten Markstein und Mohnert.
Für den VDSF-Präsidenten kann ich Ihnen versichern, dass dieser nur ausgeführt hat wozu er durch den Verbandsausschuss, meist einstimmig, beauftragt/verpflichtet wurde. Somit waren das Beharren auf einen bestimmten Satzungsentwurf, Aussetzung und nun auch die Weiterführung der Verhandlungen Massnahmen, die von den VDSF-Landesverbänden gewollt waren….


Zu der häufig zitierten "angelpolitischen Einstellung" des VDSF kann ich Ihnen nur versichern, dass sie nahezu ausschließlich durch bundesdeutsches Recht geprägt ist. Die Tierschutzregeln aus Grundgesetz, Strafgesetz und Rechtsprechung fordern immer wenn einem Tier Leid zugefügt wird, den vernünftigen Grund. Als vernünftiger Grund wird der menschliche Verzehr auf allen Ebenen anerkannt. Aber gilt das z.B. auch bei reinen Wettangeln oder Angeln zum Zurücksetzen? Nach meinem Rechtsverständnis sicher nicht!
Und genauso sehen die Mitglieder des VDSF die Rechtssituation um den Tierschutz, das hat nichts mit "Angelpolitik" zu tun……


Selbst die im DAV organisierten Angler sind nur schlecht oder gar nicht informiert. Das beweisen uns die vielen DAV-Angler, die bei unser Präsentation im Rahmen der Grünen Woche Berlin immer wieder um Informationen zum Vereinigungsstand nachfragen. Und dort fragen sie uns, den VDSF LV, da der DAV dort nicht vertreten ist! Am Ende eines jeden Gesprächs hören wir immer wieder: Mir sind die Verbände egal, ich möchte nur angeln!......


Wenn dann noch einige Medien ein wenig objektiver die Vereinigungsbemühungen durchleuchten würden, dann gäbe es sicherlich sehr viel mehr Beiträge pro Vereinigung im Internetportal "anglerboard" als derzeit, und leider sind es eben nicht zuletzt die Medien, die Meinungsbildung beeinflussen…….
( pers. Anmerkung: Die anfrage hatte nichts mit dem Anglerboard zu tun. Der Bezug mag zufällig gewesen sein).


Und einer der mitgliederstarken DAV-Verbände, die Brandenburger, hat als Mitglied einer Initiative dafür gesorgt, dass die Verhandlungen wieder und vor allem zügig weitergeführt werden. Sicher gibt es Skeptiker und Kritiker, wer aber objektiv mögliche Informationsquellen ausschöpft, der darf seine begründete Meinung auch sagen!......


Ich habe abschließend geantwortet 


"Mir sind die Verbände egal, ich will nur angeln" ist sicher jahrzehntelang das Motto des größten Teiles der Angler, und auch der Vereine, gewesen. Und so ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass die Informationskultur vieler Verbände in einen Dornröschenschlaf versunken ist. Was soll man informieren, wenn es sowieso keinen interessiert ?.....


Durch die neue Medien kommen nun jedoch nicht nur Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit, sondern diese werden auch diskutiert und interpretiert. Und das weckt das Interesse und nährt Befürchtungen.…

Sie haben eine fundierte Meinung und vertreten diese auch sehr überzeugend.
Völlig außen vor gelassen, ob und wie weit sich diese Meinung mit meiner persönlichen deckt, ist diese Ihre Meinung, sowie die dazu führenden Argumente, sehr wahrscheinlich einem großen Teil der Anglerschaft absolut unbekannt. Und das gilt nicht nur für Sie, sondern für alle in Verbänden und Vereinen tätigen Entscheidungsträger. Ohne Vorwurf, lediglich als Feststellung gemeint……


Ich schätze die zukünftige Entwicklung in Kreisen der Anglerschaft so ein, dass dieses "ich will nur angeln" sich ändert in "ich will morgen auch noch angeln". Und man wird demjenigen folgen, der dies am ehrlichsten und/oder überzeugendsten vermitteln kann……


Fazit:  

Eine prompte und umfassende Antwort. Eine andere Sichtweise, aber das ist zulässig. Um mit jemanden reden zu können, muss dieser erst den Dialog annehmen. Das wurde hier getan und kann in Form und Stil als vorbildlich gewertet werden.  


*Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V.* 

Keine Antwort auf mein Schreiben. Am 28.9. habe ich angerufen und wurde sofort weiter verbunden. Es folgte ein etwa einstündiges Telefonat. Sehr freundlich, sachlich und auskunftswillig. Auch hier gab es unterschiedliche Ansichten, aber nicht über alle Themen. 
Die Fusion wird befürwortet, auch wenn man in einzelnen Punkten nicht der Ideologie des VDSF in Gänze folgt. Man glaubt aber, dies nach der Fusion auf demokratischem Weg grade rücken zu können und sieht die Souveränität des Landesverbandes nicht angetastet. Meine Frage nach dem Zweck der Fusion, abgesehen davon, mit einer Stimme sprechen zu können, konnte nicht beantwortet werden. 

Fazit: 

Sehr nettes, konstruktives und offenes Gespräch in dem ich vielleicht etwas Nachdenklichkeit erzeugen konnte.  


*Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V.* 

Keine Antwort. Ich habe am 28.9. angerufen  und mir wurde der Eingang meiner Mail bestätigt. Allerdings sei der Ansprechpartner zur Zeit in Urlaub. Eine Antwort könne daher nicht erfolgen. Man würde sich vielleicht später mit mir in Verbindung setzen. 

*LFV Weser-Ems e.V.* 

Antwort am 26.09. 

aktuellste Informationen zu den Fusionsverhandlungen werden vom VDSF direkt veröffentlich. Die Informationen, die uns als Verband zugehen, sind in der Regel intern, somit werden diese Informationen auch nicht an unsere Mitgliedsvereine weiter gereicht……..  
Auf der Homepage des VDSF sind alle Neuigkeiten enthalten, so dass wir Sie bitten, sich dort zu informieren:………………………. 

Meine Antwort am 27.9.: 
Zu Ihrer Bemerkung, dass die Vorgänge um die Fusion "intern" seien, bitte ich Sie folgendes zu realisieren……….. 

Angler und Vereine bilden durch Mitgliedschaft und Beitragszahlungen die Grundlage für die Existenz der Verbände. Es gibt kein "intern" für einen Landesverband.  
Es gibt aber sehr wohl ein "extern" für Angler und Vereine, bezogen auf Ihren Landesverband……. 

Ich bitte Sie daher, Ihre Antwort zu überdenken und gebe Ihnen gleichzeitig erneut Gelegenheit für eine fundierte Stellungnahme. Diese würde ich Ihnen empfehlen, mit Ihrem Präsidium abzustimmen…… 


Erneute Antwort am 27.9. 

die gestrige Antwort war bereits in Absprache mit dem Präsidenten des Sportfischerverbandes im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e.V., Bernhard Pieper, formuliert……...   
Gern komme ich jedoch Ihrer Bitte nach und werde dem Präsidium Ihr Anliegen auf unserer nächsten Präsidiumssitzung vorstellen. Im Anschluss komme ich unaufgefordert auf Ihre Anfrage zurück…….  
Mit der Bitte um Geduld verbleibe ich 
Fazit: Ich warte immer noch geduldig 



*Landesfischereiverband Bremen* 

Keine Antwort. Anruf am 28.9. und 3.10. Keiner nimmt ab, keine Bandansage. 



*LSFV Niedersachsen* 

Keine Antwort. Anruf am 28.9. Meine Mail würde an den Vorstand weitergeleitet. 



*Landesangelverband Sachsen-Anhalt* 
*Antwort am 25.9* 

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Die aktuellen Informationen zu den Fusionsverhandlungen finden Sie auf der Seite des Bundes VDSF: 
www.vdsf.de 
Meine Antwort am 26.9. 

vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort, die allerdings noch viele Fragen offen lässt. 

Auf der HP des VDSF-Bundesverbandes stehen so gut wie keine Informationen. Es wird nur informiert, dass es wohl eine neue Satzung, als auch den Entwurf eines Verschmelzungsvertrages gibt…… 

Die Landesverbände haben seinerzeit einstimmig Herrn Mohnert das Mandat erteilt, die Fusion durchzusetzen. Sie wissen so gut wie ich, dass dies gescheitert ist, und es nun eine Neue Situation gibt…….. 

Sowohl der Abbruch der Fusionsverhandlungen, wie auch die jetzige Neuaufnahme dürften nicht durch das Mandat der Landesverbände an Herrn Mohnert gedeckt sein…….. 

Immerhin muss der VDSF, nach zuvor unüberbrückbaren Differenzen mit dem DAV, nun einen großen Teil seiner Standpunkte aufgegeben haben. Anders ist die Entwicklung der letzten Wochen nicht stichhaltig zu erklären……… 

Der DAV hat jedenfalls seine Mitglieder über die Details informiert und diesen Gelegenheit zur Stellungnahme gegeben.  
Ich kann mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass die VDSF Verbände blind mit allem einverstanden sind, was im Rahmen der erneuten Fusionsverhandlungen geschieht. 

Ergo müssen auch Sie detaillierte Informationen (z.B. Satzungsentwurf, Verschmelzungsvertrag) vorliegen haben, die sie ohne Kosten und große Mühe an Ihre Mitglieder weitergeben können. Die geeignete Plattform dazu, nämlich Ihren Internetauftritt, besitzen Sie ja…….. 

Da es auf der Seite des VDSF Bundesverbandes keine detaillierten Informationen zur Fusion gibt, bitte ich Sie mir mitzuteilen, welche Änderungen oder Einschränkungen man als im VDSF organisiertem Angler mit der Fusion zu erwarten hat…….. 

Dieses Schreiben blieb unbeantwortet 



*LFV Westfalen und Lippe* 

Antwort am 26.9. 

wir informieren unsere Mitglieder bei verschiedenen Gelegenheiten, z. B. beim Gewässerwarteseminar am vergangenen Wochenende. Dabei wird der uns bekannte Sachstand vorgetragen. Ich halte es für wenig sinnvoll, wenn Satzungsentwürfe bzw. mehr oder wenig freundliche Schreiben in der Öffentlichkeit diskutiert bzw. ins Internet gestellt werden….. 

Die Ausarbeitung der Fusionsbedingungen ist Aufgabe der demokratisch gewählten Vertreter der Bundes- und Landesverbände………. 


Meine Antwort am 27.9. 

Wir sehen es zwar auch so, dass die Fusionsverhandlungen durch die demokratisch gewählten Vertreter erfolgen soll, doch möchten wir auch wissen, wohin die Reise geht. Die zur Durchführung der Fusion demokratisch erteilten Mandate bezogen sich auf die zuvor kommunizierte Vorgehensweise und Absichten. 
Beides hat sich erheblich geändert, so dass man die Mandatschaft nun ernsthaft in Frage stellen muss. 


Das blieb unbeantwortet. 



*Rheinischer FV von 1880 e.V.* 

Die Mail blieb unbeantwortet. Auf meine Telefonische Nachfrage am 28.9. wurde mir mitgeteilt, der Vorgang sei in Bearbeitung. Bis heute kam keine Rückmeldung.  



*LFV Rheinland Pfalz e.V.* 

Antwort am 29.9. 

die Fusionsverhandlungen werden vertraulich behandelt und zu gegebenem Zeitpunkt auch in unserer INFO, die an die uns angeschlossenen Vereine geht, bekannt gegeben….. 

Meine Antwort am 29.9. 

Ich kann jedoch ein gewisses Erstaunen nicht verhehlen, denn nicht nur der aktuelle Satzungsentwurf, sondern auch der Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages waren unmittelbar nach Bekanntgabe an mehreren Stellen im Internet zu finden. Sowie im Grunde alle Vorgänge und Entwicklungen im Zusammenhang mit der Verschmelzung. Nur eben nicht von Seiten des VDSF….. 

Ganz anders sieht das jedoch aus, wenn man die Seite des DAV betrachtet. 

Von deren Bundesverband wurden sowohl Satzungsentwurf, als auch der Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages sofort an alle Mitglieder verteilt. Und zwar mit der unmißverständlichen Aufforderung, diese Informationen an Vereine und Angler weiter zu reichen. Mehr noch, man fordert zur aktiven Diskussion auf, und Rückmeldungen ein……. 

Auf der anderen Seite kann man annehmen, dass die verhaltene Informationspolitik des VDSF, und hier ganz speziell die Ihres Landesverbandes, in Kreisen der Anglerschaft zu Sorge und Mißtrauen gereicht…… 

Es ist überaus menschlich, dass fehlende Information durch Spekulation ersetzt wird. Und Spekulation ist nicht kontrollierbar und in aller Regel negativ fixiert……. 


Es ist bereits sehr spät für öffentliche Informationen, vielleicht sogar schon zu spät. Doch vielleicht sind Sie Willens, Ihren Standpunkt zu überdenken und zu reagieren. Vielleicht kann man das Kind beim Fall in den Brunnen noch am Rockzipfel auffangen…… 

Antwort am 30.9. 

unsere Bezirksverbandsvorsitzenden wurden entsprechend durch uns informiert und damit auch die Vereinsvorsitzenden.  
Bei der letzten Sitzung des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes am 01.09. wurde diese genannte Vertraulichkeit zwischen den Verbänden vereinbart. 
……….wird keine weitere Zeit für unangebrachte Rechtfertigungen seitens unseres Landesverbandes eingebracht. 


Meine Antwort am 30.9. 

Ihre leicht derangierte Antwort habe ich mir wohl selbst zuzuschreiben, da ich offenbar einen wunden Punkt angesprochen habe. Das war nicht meine Absicht und ich bitte das zu entschuldigen…. 

Es liegt mir auch fern irgendwelche Forderungen zu stellen. Ich habe mir allerdings erlaubt Fragen zu stellen, deren Beantwortung selbstverständlich Ihrem Urteil und Willen überlassen bleibt….. 

Ein wenig mehr verwundert bin ich ob der Tatsache, dass Sie aus meinen Fragen Ihrerseits Bemühungen zur Rechtfertigung ableiten. Ich muss zugeben, die Arbeit Ihres Verbandes nicht so genau einchätzen zu können wie Sie, und kann daher von meiner Seite aus keine Gründe zu Rechtfertigungen anführen. Auch das bleibt also Ihrer Einschätzung überlassen…… 
Es erfolgte keine Rückantwort. 

*LFV Westfalen – Lippe e.V.* 

Antwort am 26.9. 

leider kann ich Sie vereinsmäßig nicht zuordnen. Es wäre nett, wenn Sie mir kurz den Namen des Vereins mailen würden, dem Sie angehören. Ich werden anschließend Ihre Fragen entsprechend weiterleiten. 
Meine Antwort am 26.9. 
Ich bin Angler und zur Zeit noch im VDSF organisiert. Wie sehr viele Vereine in ganz Deutschland sind wir mit dem Wirken der Bundesverbände und dem Informationsfluss über die Landesverbände nicht einverstanden……. 
Zuvor möchte wir aber die aktuelle Situation in den jeweiligen Landesverbänden prüfen in der Hoffnung, dass es sich bei der mangelhaften Informationspolitik lediglich um ein Versäumnis handelt. 
Antwort am 26.9 
Zum derzeitigen Sachstand der Bemühungen um einen Zusammenschluss beider Verbände 
möchte ich zunächst auf die Homepage des VDSF und dort auf die Mitteilung vom 02.09.2011 
verweisen. Diese gibt im Wesentlichen den Stand der langjährigen Bemühungen wieder…. 
Unser Verband hat es in der Vergangenheit nicht für sinnvoll erachtet, auf die ständigen 
Veränderungen in dieser Angelegenheit einzugehen, denn spätestens seit der Verbandsaus- 
schusssitzung des VDSF im Frühjähr des letzten Jahres hat es  für die dem VDSF ange- 
schlossenen Verbände keinen Anlass gegeben, von dem einstimmigen Beschluss, einen Zu- 
sammenschluss beider Dachverbände herbeizuführen, abzuweichen….. 
Wir haben die Hoffnung, dass das Treffen einiger Landesverbände (beider Dachverbände) auf 
dem Deutschen Fischereitag und die dortigen (einstimmigen) Absichtserklärungen durch die 
Beschlussgremien beider Dachverbände Zustimmung finden und verabschiedet werden, so 
dass ein Zusammenschluss bis zum 31.12.2012 als realistisch eingestuft werden kann.. 

*Verband Hessischer Fischer* 

Antwort am 26.9.
 
wir wären Ihnen dankbar, wenn Sie uns zunächst noch mitteilen würden, welchem unserer Mitgliedsvereine Sie angehören und ggf. welche (Vorstands-)Funktion Sie dort ausüben…. 

Meine Antwort am 27.9. 

Ich bin Angler und zur Zeit noch im VDSF organisiert. Wie sehr viele Vereine in ganz Deutschland sind wir mit dem Wirken der Bundesverbände und dem Informationsfluß über die Landesverbände nicht einverstanden…… 
Zuvor möchte wir aber die aktuelle Situation in den jeweiligen Landesverbänden prüfen in der Hoffnung, dass es sich bei der mangelhaften Informationspolitik lediglich um ein Versäumnis handelt. 

Es erfolgte keine Rückantwort. 


*Fischereiverband Saar* 
Bis heute erfolgte keine Antwort. Meine Anrufe vom 28.9 und 3.10. wurden nicht entgegen genommen. 


*Badischer Sportfischerverband e.V.* 

Antwort am 25.9. 

Wenn Sie auf unserer Homepage waren dann werden Sie nicht viel über den VDSF finden, da wir verlinkt sind mit dem VDSF. Wenn Sie auf unserem Grundbild sind stehen unter dem Name LINKS  5 Verbände und der erste davon ist der VDSF wenn sie den Anklicken können Sie sich immer das neuste Ansehen. Wenn man Doppelarbeit und Kosten vermeiden kann sollte man dies tun….. 

Meine Antwort am 26.9. 

Auf der HP des VDSF-Bundesverbandes stehen so gut wie keine Informationen. Es wird nur informiert, dass es wohl eine neue Satzung, als auch den Entwurf eines Verschmelzungsvertrages gibt….. 
Immerhin muss der VDSF, nach zuvor unüberbrückbaren Differenzen mit dem DAV, nun einen großen Teil seiner Standpunkte aufgegeben haben. Anders ist die Entwicklung der letzten Wochen nicht stichhaltig zu erklären…… 
Bei derart essentiellen Änderungen ist die Information der Angler, die durch Mitgliedschaft und Beitragszahlung die Existenz der Verbände erst ermöglichen, doch wohl oberste Pflicht der Landesverbände……. 
Der DAV hat jedenfalls seine Mitglieder über die Details informiert und diesen Gelegenheit zur Stellungnahme gegeben.  
Ich kann mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass die VDSF Verbände blind mit allem einverstanden sind, was im Rahmen der erneuten Fusionsverhandlungen geschieht…….. 

Ergo müssen auch Sie detaillierte Informationen (z.B. Satzungsentwurf, Verschmelzungsvertrag) vorliegen haben, die sie ohne Kosten und große Mühe an Ihre Mitglieder weitergeben können. Die geeignete Plattform dazu, nämlich Ihren Internetauftritt, besitzen Sie ja.  

Da es auf der Seite des VDSF Bundesverbandes keine detailierten Informationen zur Fusion gibt, bitte ich Sie mir mitzuteilen, welche Änderungen oder Einschränkungen man als im VDSF organisiertem Angler mit der Fusion zu erwarten hat….. 

Antwort am 26.9.  

Für den VDSF und dessen Verbände gilt nach wie vor der Satzungsentwurf den wir der Verbandsausschuss am  14. Und 15. April 2010 in Göttingen Einstimmig beschlossen haben. 
So auch am 12. 04. 2011 im Verbandsausschuss in Kassel nochmals bestätigt. Da können andere Sagen was sie wollen, was steht steht. Am 18.11.2011 findet die JHV-VDSF in Bad Kreuznach statt und dort werden wir sehen wie es um die Fischerei steht. 

Fazit: Ob die anderen Verbände das auch wissen ? 


*Verband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz in Baden-Württemberg e.V.* 

Antwort am 26.9. 

zur Fusion VDSF-DAV haben wir in der VFG-Verbandszeitschrift berichtet…. 
Die Vereinsvorsitzenden erhalten zudem die VDSF-Verbandszeitschrift AFZ-Fischwaid…… 
Aktuelle Beiträge zur Fusion publiziert der VDSF unter http://www.vdsf.de/ 

Meine Antwort am 27.9. 

Vielen Dank für den Link zur Homepage des Bundesverbandes, die uns allerdings geläufig ist. Jedoch findet man dort weder den neuen Satzungsentwurf, noch den Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages… 
Da in der neuen Satzung die Autonomie der Landesverbände eingeschränkt wird, und dies auch Einfluss auf Vereine und Verbände haben kann, halten wir eine Umfassende Information durch die Landesverbände für unumgänglich…. 

Es erfolgte keine Rückantwort 


*LFV Südwürttemberg - Hohenzollern e.V.* 

Bis heute keine Antwort. Telefonisch nicht erreichbar am 28.9 und 3.10. 


*LVF Baden e.V* 

Bis heute keine Antwort. Telefonisch nicht erreichbar am 28.9 und 3.10. 


*LFV Bayern e.V.* 

Antwort am 26.9. 

der aktuelle Stand der Fusionsverhandlungen ist auf der Homepage des LFV Bayern aufgeführt. Unsere Mitglieder (die 7 Bezirksfischereiverbände) werden stets zeitnah über den aktuellen Stand schriftlich informiert. 

Meine Antwort am 27.9. 

Auf Ihrer Homepage finden wir diverse Pressemitteilungen, mehr nicht. Es ist weder der Satzungsentwurf, noch der Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages zu finden.Den kann man sich zwar über das Internet verschaffen, jedoch sollte man die grundlegende Information der Mitglieder nicht dritten überlassen…. 
Bitte realisieren Sie, dass es die Angler und Vereine sind, die durch Mitgliedschaft und Beiträge die Existenz der Landesverbände sichern. Einen Verband, der sich konsequent von seinen Mitgliedern abschottet, wollen und werden wir nicht weiter unterstützen. Zumal es in Kürze eine gute Alternative geben wird…. 

Antwort am 27.9. 

ich kann Ihr Anliegen nachvollziehen. Allerdings kann ich Ihnen trotzdem nicht den Satzungsentwurf und den Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages zur Verfügung stellen. 
Die Angler werden über die Verschmelzung über die Delegierten der Vereine, Bezirks- und Landesverbände mit einbezogen. 

*Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e. V. (TLAV)* 

Antwort am 27.9. 

vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an der Fusion von VDSF und TLAV. 
Es wäre sehr nett, wenn Sie sich unserem Verband etwas näher vorstellen würden, damit wir Ihre Fragen individueller beantworten können. 

Meine Antwort am 27.9. 

Ich bin Angler und zur Zeit noch im VDSF organisiert. Wie sehr viele Vereine in ganz Deutschland sind wir mit dem Wirken der Bundesverbände und dem Informationsfluß über die Landesverbände nicht einverstanden…… 
Zuvor möchte wir aber die aktuelle Situation in den jeweiligen Landesverbänden prüfen in der Hoffnung, dass es sich bei der mangelhaften Informationspolitik lediglich um ein Versäumnis handelt. 

Eine Rückantwort erfolgte nicht. 

Abschließend meine rein persönliche Meinung zum Kommunikationsverhalten der Landesverbände, wobei ich mich ausschließlich auf das positive beschränke. Auch bewerte ich nicht die Einstellung der Antwortenden. 
Insgesamt hat mich der LV Berlin Brandenburg sehr beeindruckt. Die Antworten waren ausführlich, sachlich fundiert und in sich stimmig. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass mein Anliegen ernst genommen wurde. 

Der Landesangelverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern hat zwar nicht auf meine Mail geantwortet, aber so was kann mal untergehen. Bei meinem Anruf fand ich allerdings einen sehr netten und kompetenten Gesprächspartner, mit dem ich sehr lange telefoniert habe.
Auch hier kann ich nur von vorbildlichem Verhalten berichten. 
Und noch mal. Es geht mir bis hierher ausschließlich um das Kommunikations- und Informationsverhalten, nicht um Einstellung und Meinungen.  
Darüber hinaus gab es noch weitere Telefonate.  

Erstaunlich ist die Tatsache, dass keiner, ohne Ausnahme, auf meine Frage was die Fusion für die Angler bewirke, außer das man mit einer Stimme auftreten kann, eine Antwort wusste. Man musste mit auch zustimmen, dass auch zwei Verbände mit einer Stimme, etwa über Ausschüsse, reden können, wenn sie im grundsätzlichen Konsens wirken. 
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass außer dem Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg, keiner der Gesprächspartner so wirklich wusste, warum und wieso fusioniert werden soll. Auch war der aktuelle Wissensstand um die Fusion z.T. erschreckend oder basierte auf älteren Verhandlungsständen. 

Das ist das wirklich schlimme an der Sache. Immerhin stellen sich aus diesen Kreisen die Delegierten, die Mandate vergeben und bei Abstimmungen entscheidend Voten. Ich frage mich allen Ernstes, wie das demokratische Prinzip funktionieren soll, wenn die weit überwiegende Zahl der maßgebenden Mitglieder der Gremien weder den aktuellen Sachstand kennen, noch eine klare Meinung und Vorstellung haben.

Ralle 24


----------

